
The TX-2 Computer and Sketchpad (2012) [pdf] - jpelecanos
https://www.ll.mit.edu/publications/labnotes/LookingBack_19_1.pdf
======
nicolashahn
Demonstration of Sketchpad and the light pen:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USyoT_Ha_bA#t=04m36s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USyoT_Ha_bA#t=04m36s)

